# New to Smallville



## cupotea (Oct 22, 2004)

I've been watching "Smallville" reruns on ABC Family lately.

Lots of good looking young people...interesting story lines...engaging characters...I will continue to watch this program...pretty good family TV...I can watch it with my seven year old.

A question though...I will probably find out the answer if I watch long enough, but I'd like to hear it from an 'expert'.

What, exactly, is the nature of Clark and Lex' relationship at this point? In the comics, as in the movie, they were enemies, pure and simple, very black and white. In this TV show though, there seems to be a sort of tenuous friendship between them, along with their affection for the same girl of course...will this develop into all out enmity?

Enquiring minds want to know.


----------



## smellingsalts (Oct 22, 2004)

Kent and Luther for much of the series has been good friends. Both has secrets that they cannot disclose to one another. In the last year including this season, their friendship has gotten strained. I think the writers of the show has done well with portraying their relationship. Makes them more human than comic-book like. Michael Rosenbaum makes a real cool Luther.

http://search.yahoo.com/search?p=Smallville&csz=&ei=UTF-8&fr=FP-tab-web-t&cop=mss&tab=&toggle=1
[Edited on 10-22-2004 by smellingsalts]

[Edited on 10-22-2004 by smellingsalts]


----------



## dkicklig (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Steadfast_
> Lots of good looking young people...interesting story lines...engaging characters...I will continue to watch this program...pretty good family TV...I can watch it with my seven year old.



My wife and I enjoy the show (I actually tape it so we can watch it together when she gets home from Bible study). Just a word of caution, we used to let our daughter watch occasionaly, but sometimes the bad guys and the storyline can get a little scary for young'uns.


----------



## luvroftheWord (Oct 22, 2004)

Michael,

I'm not sure how many episodes you've seen. I know that the reruns are still in the first season at this point. Basically, Lex lost control of his Porsche and drove it off a bridge into the river, hitting Clark in the process, who was standing on the bridge. Clark saved his life, and the two became best friends after that. With each season, their friendship has gotten more strained. In season one, things were good between them, and even though the two keep secrets from one another, it is really out of a desire to protect the other person, I believe. At the end of season two, Lex begins to be suspicious of Clark and asks him some interesting questions (you'll understand more when you get into the Kawatche cave storyline). By the end of season three, Clark is suspicious of Lex and appears to cut all ties with him. This season we have seen their friendship "renewed" to a certain extent, but things are obviously different this time. The two are still keeping secrets from each other, but now it not to protect the other person but to protect themselves from one another. I think this was made pretty clear in this week's Flash episode, which was an incredible episode, by the way. One of the best ever.

And just so you're aware, this season of Smallville has (sadly) taken a turn toward more sexual storylines and there is a rumor going around on the internet that Clark will lose his virginity this season. I am very disappointed with this because this show doesn't need that smut to be good. The last three seasons have demonstrated that.

Here's how I break down season four so far:

Episode 1 - "Crusade" = good

Episode 2 - "Gone" = good

Episode 3 - "Facade" = terrible; one of the worst episodes in the show's history

Episode 4 - "Devoted" = interesting, but overall mediocre

Episode 5 - "Run" = excellent; a Smallville classic


----------

